# Pet Care - Central Scotland



## twohomebuddies (Sep 16, 2012)

Is your pet nervous around kennels, or timid around other dogs? If so, then we can help. 
Two Home Buddies is our small, family-run business which is building a reputation for friendly, reliable and trustworthy pet care. 
Experience has taught us that every pet sit is unique. We won't be telling you here how many walks we'll do, or when we'll do them. It's important that you tell us what you expect for your beloved pet. 
There really is not better peace of mind than knowing that they're happy in their own home. 
Our customers come back to us, so why not check us out. 
There's a Two Home Buddies website, or you can call David or Kate on 07402 923832, or you can email. Whatever you feel most comfortable with. 
We look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## davidpol5 (Jul 3, 2012)

How old do you need to be to be a Pet Care Associate at PetSmart?


----------

